# sable cape



## tminc (Mar 2, 2013)

looking for a mature bull sable cape, any leads appreciated thx


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

are looking for a cape in the states or willing to pay for one from south africa?


----------



## tminc (Mar 2, 2013)

pm me with a price please


----------

